# CRITIQUE ME AND MY ASH



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

WOWY!! HE IS PRETTY NICE- well i assume the horse is a gelding?? Can i suggest that you lift your hands, sit more straighter and look up, it seems you are collapsing at the shoulder :lol: Other wise you and your horse are looking great!! Your horse is a stunner by the way :wink:


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

I don't see what you're worried about, you both look great. the only thing I would suggest is perhaps lengthening your stirrups a hole so that you can stretch your leg down more.

he looks like a lovely horse, I had a ASH as my previous show horse and you can't go wrong with them! Some people in the show ring really look down on the ASH but what they don't know can't hurt, my girl used to do really well but I never let on what her breeding was :wink:


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Thanks, yeah my father is very strict, his horses are only used for Campdrafting, not poffy dressage (thats what he sez) he doesn't understand that flatwork is the basic of anything..... I had to beg him to go to this (dressage comp) It wa only mum that said yes and pushed him to take me. 
My father shows his ASH, he does very well with them (Heaps of ribbons) 
**Thanks Aussie for critiquing me** I will work on that-PROMISE!!

I see you live in SA, frog. I live in WA. I will try and lenghten my stirrups, thanks for the help = )

** Yeah i love ASH, they are so reliable and yeh - i love them**


----------



## jpost (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't know much about dressage but that is one shiny horse! Very pretty and refined.


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

How did you go at the comp? Most of my friends are "social" eventers and have pretty much the same attitude as your grandfather towards dressage, yet they will still come to me for help when their dressage score is the only thing letting them down on the circuit!! 

I did a ASH challenge on my girl once, it was a lot of fun, but we couldn't quite work the cattle very well. My friends were laughing at me saying that the cattle would die of old age before they made it to market :lol: 

Your boy certainly looks like a very loved horse and you are doing a great job with him, my suggestion sneek in a few more dressage comps while the rellies aren't looking :wink: 

good luck


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

You horse look very nice.


----------



## D-izzle (Jan 20, 2007)

WOW...BEAUTIFUL HORSE!!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:lol: Well thanks guys!! We done alright - i suppose, out of 25 in my group i placed 6th. I was a lil dissapointed but for my first it was pretty good :wink: I think my father has settled alittle with me taking him out (the horse) but he isn't totally happy about it. Thanks frog, (i'll try and sneek out). Yeh my mann is fairly well looked after-and does he know it !lol. Thanks guys for your comments, although i don't think dressage is for me. They say i have the perment 'Campdraft hunch' :lol:


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Really nice except he looks a little on his forehand in the first picture but it could just be a tilt in the land and your pulling on his mouth a bit in the last 

but other than that really nice!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeh, can see that  Yeh but look at my hands :? Geez i such a bad rider, i can stay on but to look really classy- well i'll leave that to the Dressage people :wink: Reining Shows do focus on your position abit, but not as much as the horses performance :roll: Well atleast i am trieng everything 8)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

you look (to me) that you might be leaning forward a bit, but it might just be me! lol (its late!)


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

:wink: Thanks alot!! Yeh as i said above i do have the 'campdraft' hunch


----------



## krazi_katie (Aug 23, 2007)

well done!

you guys look great together and ,like frog said, definately try to squeeze in some more dressage comps.

keep up the good work!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry err....but what's an ASH? American something? BTW Great riding,just look up and raise your hands


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 11, 2007)

And, I finally have to ask... what the heck is Campdrafting? Is that an Australian term???? :?


----------



## 0-0Dublin0-0 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well just a few little things since it is dressage you could afford to sit back on your seatbone more , and also if you would lift your hands and relax/sink your elbows back further it would help bring your horse onto the bit.


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

i love dressage and think its the most important part of a horses training,because everything has to do with flat work:
-balance,
-steering,
-moving of your leg,and
-getting a trusting bond with your horse.
even knowing each type of riding is different,still need flat work. 

i think your horse is really lovely and hads astonshing paces.you just need lift your hands a little and sit back more as its easier to loose your balance when your tipping foward.
it doesnt matter about the length of your stirrups, i suppose whatever you feel comfortable with.
other than that you look really good considering you said you didnt ride english.xx


----------

